

[Show HN]Daily archive of home page screenshots for top 1000 websites - wenbinf
http://weback.org

======
wenbinf
This is my side project, which is aimed to archive home page screenshots and
html source for Alexa top 1000 websites.

ps, any one know any cheap (< $50/month) vps with more than 1 TB storage
space? This service eats ~ 1GB everyday ...

